# Funny Prank Calls



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

This guy is a hoot!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

He used to have a morning radio show and did this to people. It's too funny!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 19, 2015)

Wouldn't open.  Just a lot of static.  Had to reboot.  Maybe it's MY PC.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd love to do this!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2015)

Warning: some profanity
Walter White (Breaking Bad) calls hotels


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol!!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Deleting my original comment. I jumped the gun, without really looking at the posts. The videos may be funny. In real life, I find nothing funny about prank phone calls.


----------

